# Dyson - or other vacuums



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

My current vac is getting on. I keep looking at those Dyson's and the information they give seems to make sense. But they are spendy. 

Anyone have one? Or any other vaccum that you like.

I am currently feeding 3 dogs and 2 cats to give you an idea of hair load.


----------



## 1fowlhunter (Jan 20, 2005)

Last year my wife bought an Orek. She has been very pleased with it. The only draw back is you have to order the bags from Orek.


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

I don't have one, but on another forum I frequent, folks are raving about them.. both how good a job they do and how well they hold up.. 
but like I say, I have no firsthand knowledge..


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I bought a Dyson a few months ago. It is absolutely great. You won't believe the stuff you suck out of that "clean" carpet. The 17 foot hose is a real plus. I've also got a Kirby and an Oreck and they don't even come close to the performance of the Dyson.


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

We bought the Dyson Animal a couple of years ago. It is an amazing vaccum. My wife vaccumed our house with our old vac while I assembled the Dyson. Then we went over the carpet with the Dyson. It filled its cannister 2 to 3 times in every room. On our lighter colored carpet, you could see a color difference between the areas the Dyson had been. Just had a cowoker buy one and cleaned her entire house with her old vac and then went over it with the Dyson. The Dyson picked up 3.8 POUNDS of dirt the other had missed.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I remembered that there was some discussion a little while ago about the Dyson vac. Did a quick search and found several posts. You might want to take a look at this one 
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?p=270210&highlight=dyson#270210


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks all. It looks like I'll have to spring for one. It will be kinda scary to see how much dirt got left behind. 

Vicky, 

I did a search on vacuum and that came up with a bunch of stuff but not that thread. Didn't think to just use dyson.


----------



## h4everything (Dec 29, 2005)

I am have the same problems right now (2 labs and a Brittany) how much are the Orec or Dyson vaccum cleaners and is the Dyson an upright or does it look like a shop vac? Any input would be appreciated! Getting close to buying one.


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Dyson is an upright and not cheap, but worth every penny! We love ours and we have the Animal.


See: http://www.dyson.com/homepage.asp?sinavtype=menu


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Might also want to read this thread: 

http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=435717


.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks all. We got the Dyson with the "ball". We didn't get the animal as they were giving away a free car kit with the mini turbine head. 

It was amazing the first time we used it. The carpet really looked cleaner. 

Now hopefully it will run for years to come.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

I am shopping for a vacuum too, and while I am still skeptical of the Dyson, I am amazed at how many people seem very happy with them. That level of satisfaction says a lot to me. 

But, one of my biggest concerns (besides the $500 :roll: ) is the "bagless" part. My Mom had a Hoover Windtunnel which is supposed to be the closest competitor to Dyson, and I HATED it. It was extremely heavy and unwieldy, and I spent more time cleaning the junk out of the plastic bin then I did vacuuming. I know the bags are expensive, but at least I don't put half the dirt back in my house everytime I change one out. :? Supposedly, the container on the Dyson is easier to empty? I would like to hear it from Dyson owners. How messy are they?

I am also a big fan of canisters over uprights, but I hear the Dyson canister is not nearly as good as the regular Dyson.

Latisha


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I just bought a Dyson and Love it. My wife had been borrowing the inlaws Dyson for a couple weeks to pick up dog hair. WOW what a diff compared to fairly new vacum. There is no comparison in vacums. I was very skeptical until I seen the diff. So far the oney has been well spent on the DYSON. Good Luck. Also check Ebay you can save on there, That is where my inlaws got theres and it was new and sealed with full warranty. They ened up saving about 480.00 compared to what Ipaid at Sears.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

caliber said:


> Supposedly, the container on the Dyson is easier to empty? I would like to hear it from Dyson owners. How messy are they?


It's VERY easy to empty.

About three simple steps.... Push one button to release the canister, push another button to drop the contents into the trash can, then return the canister to vac. That's it! Takes about 15 seconds (literally) to empty the canister. There's no mess, no dust, no dirt, no nothing.

You would be amazed at the "stuff" it picks up. We have the Animal Ball model--and love it!


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

caliber said:


> Supposedly, the container on the Dyson is easier to empty? I would like to hear it from Dyson owners. How messy are they?


It is easy to empty, but I don't empty it indoors. I empty it into a trash can outside. 

I bought the "Animal". 

We still have the old Electrolux canister from 1985 that doesn't pick up as much dog hair. The Electrolux has a "reverse" so that it blows room temperature air. That works well for blow-drying our Golden Retriever. But the Dyson works great at vacuuming up dog hair!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

We got a Dyson about 2 weeks ago. It's great 

LOL....with all the dogs blowing coat right now, I am using it at least every other day, if not daily. 

The only problem I have found is using it on throw rugs (even large ones). It makes a funny noise...guess it's from having too much suction 

Vicky


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

I ended up buying a Riccar. I looked at the Dysons, and the bagless system on them looks a lot better than any of the other bagless ones. But, I couldn't bring myself to spend the $$$ since I am planning on installing a central vac in the next year or two. I got a great deal on the Riccar, and I liked that my money went to a local businessman selling a locally made product. It is lighter than the dyson, and made with metal parts, not plastic. You can just tell this vacuum is made to last, and I even get free maintance from the dealer. It does a great job on the carpets too!

Latisha


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

I got a Dyson vacuum in trade for some work I did. I had looked at them and couldnt justify the money.

I brought it home and used it. I only have a 2 bedroom home that I have lived in about 2 years. The home was stripped and totally redone before I moved in. I was absolutly flabergasted at the amount of stuff I pulled out on my carpet. My living room is only about 10 feet by 13 feet and I had to dump the tank 4 times and my carpet was a differnt color than I ever remember.

That was amazing but what floored me was the car cleaning attachment. I decided to clean out my truck which I bought 7 years ago and has hauled countless dogs to countless places. The carpet in it has never been cleaned since I owned and about 2 times a year I would go to car wash and at least use their good vaccum. I took 3 canisters of dirt n grime out of my truck! I was floored!

Add the Dyson to my Scunni Steam cleaner to my list of ....if you own pets you must have!

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Curly Dog (May 26, 2004)

For those of you with ceramic tile or expensive hardwood floors, what type of vacumm do you use? Everything I read says not to use a vacuum with a beater brush on hardwoods.

Karol


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

I use my Hoover vac on the hardwood floors & tile, but learned after scratching the floors, that I must raise the head after doing the carpets.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

You can turn the brush on the Dyson off. 

I really like mine. It is getting a workout. 

Brian


----------



## h4everything (Dec 29, 2005)

How does the Dyson do on Ceramic tile? Looking into getting one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Anybody got any updates on their Dysons or other vacs for that purpose?

We've got to do something here. We've killed two vacuums... they were cheapies, but we need to get something that gets all the dog... and cat... and even (shedding) bunny hair up.

Thanks!

-K


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Kristie Wilder said:


> Anybody got any updates on their Dysons or other vacs for that purpose?
> 
> We've got to do something here. We've killed two vacuums... they were cheapies, but we need to get something that gets all the dog... and cat... and even (shedding) bunny hair up.
> 
> ...


Spend the money and buy one. The original and the animal do the same thing. Only difference is a few attachments we never use. She who must be obeyed is still in love with it after 4 years of use. Always amazes me at how much that thing picks up even a day later.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

I also have a Riccar. I love it, I use it everyday in a house with ceramic tile.


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

just curious what model dyson people have.


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

anyone, anyone, bueller? bueller?


----------



## DerbyDude (Mar 1, 2007)

The wife and I went out about 3 months ago to buy a Dyson and ended up purchasing the Bissel Healthy home instead. Like the Dyson, the it uses a cyclonic bagless system and the brush can be turned on and off at will via a thumb friendly button on the handle. We absolutely love it. And just for the record, we did barrow a friends Dyson to compare after we purchased the Bissel. They are both very impressive and will BOTH get dirt the other leaves behind. Bottom line is the Bissel costs about half the price.

Mike


----------



## blackdi (Mar 12, 2003)

I got the Dyson Aminal for my wife. She loves it, I really don't agree on taking it outside and sweeping the front porch but she does. If I had to get another one it would be the Dyson. I don't know if the Aminal attatchments would work on another color Dyson?? My wifes is purple.
Terry Cover (blackdi)


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

My DC 15 works great on Ceramic tile. My house is all tile except the bedrooms.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=17434


----------

